# 2007 cvt turbo?



## elephantrunks (Sep 19, 2007)

Hi everyone im new to this.The question i have is I have a 2007 2.0 sentra automatic cvt.Will a turbo kit work well with it?If so or not can u guys give me some recomondations to help me with horsepower.Thanks everyone!


----------



## snoopmyelf (Nov 8, 2007)

i was wondering the same thing, bump for more replies


----------

